# Sound Card and PCI Slot problem



## JonathanX (Nov 15, 2021)

I had since 2005 a 5.1 sound card called CMI8738 and it worked OK with my 5.1 system, which is exactly like this one:






but last week the speakers started making weird noises, even when I moved the scroll from my mouse. I thought my sound card has malfunctioned, so I took it out from my PC and I used the onboard sound card until yesterday. The weird noises disappeared, which confirmed my suspicion that the CMI sound card had indeed malfunctioned.

Nevertheless, this onboard audio (it's VIA) doesn't sound as good as my previous one, the sound is not as clean and nice and etc, and on internet YouTube only plays on the frontal satellites.

So I just bought another one (second-hand, of course), today it arrived, it is a Creative Audigy SB0570, I inserted it into the PCI slot, I uninstalled the drivers for the onboard sound card, I restarted the PC, I entered the BIOS and I disabled the onboard audio, then I installed the drivers for this new card, and although according to the settings everything looks OK, have a look:





only 2 satellites are working, a frontal one and a rear one. The rest of them don't, neither does the subwoofer.

I selected 5.1 in Control Panel too, but the problem persists:





Besides, it keeps telling me that I have a new hardware, look:





And in Device Manager it shows there are some problems with the PCI slot:





I didn't know what to do anymore, so I started switching the jacks in the sound card, but it didn't solve my problem. Right now I set them normally, that means black is in the black, green is in the green, and orange is in the orange.

Then I went again in the BIOS and I enabled the onboard audio, thinking it might help with the PCI problem, but it didn't.

*Please help me make this Creative Audigy sound card work properly!*

I use Windows XP 32-bit Service Pack 2.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 15, 2021)

Pull the card, clean pci slot on mobo and the pci blade on the card.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 15, 2021)

Try the Audigy drivers from Daniel K





						Final updates for my Support Packs and farewell
					

Hi everyone. It's been almost 15 years since my first pack, now it's time to say goodbye. This is my last round of updates for my Support Pa...




					danielkawakami.blogspot.com


----------



## JonathanX (Nov 20, 2021)

OK, here is what I've done: I reinstalled my Windows XP and I installed again the drivers of the card, then I played a bit with the settings, and I went to EAX Settings, where I noticed that if I check "Enable CMSS 3D Surround" and I choose "Stereo Surround" then all the speakers sound OK:





If I choose CMSS instead of Stereo Surround, then they don't work OK.

And then, if I go to Speaker Settings and to the tab Bass Management and I raise the volume to the max for both Subwoofer Volume and Bass Redirection, then my subwoofer sounds pretty OK:





But strangely, the Bass Boost tab doesn't work:





*Now, is this how I was supposed to configure the settings from the start for the card to work with my Genius 5.1 system? Or I just messed around with the settings and I managed to do something which makes all the speakers work?*

Is this how it all should be? Someone please tell me!


----------



## JonathanX (Nov 20, 2021)

utilizedamplitude said:


> Did you install Daniel_K's drivers as suggested?
> 
> You should not bother trying to fix anything until you use those drivers.


Those drivers don't work, I downloaded them from the link in this thread and the Setup says something like "Cannot find the appropriate hardware, Setup will now close" or something like that. Maybe it's because they are not for my card model (SB0570) or because my XP has SP2, not SP3, who knows...

This is my card:


----------



## JonathanX (Nov 20, 2021)

utilizedamplitude said:


> Sorry, you did post the model in your OP and I missed it. Daniel_K's drivers won't work for that.
> 
> It should all be working if you have selected 5.1 everywhere. Not sure where the issue is.
> 
> ...



No, I don't have anything like that in my driver/software. Aside from the pics I already posted with my driver, I only have this in Control Panel:









But I believe the jacks are connected well, I mean each color goes into the corresponding hole: the black jack in the black hole of the card, the orange in the orange and the green in the green.


----------



## JonathanX (Nov 20, 2021)

Oh damn... I'm not good with Reddit... I heard about it, but I never used it before, it's complicated...

Look, if I remember correctly, I downloaded the driver from here:






						Скачать звуковые драйвера для звуковой карты creative audigy se ( sb0570 )
					

Скачать бесплатно драйвер для звуковой карты Creative Audigy SE ( SB0570 ) в каталоге системных файлов и утилит drivers.org.ru




					driversdot.com
				




actually it's here:






						sound card Creative Audigy SE SB0570 driver
					

The file Creative-Audigy-SE--SB0570-.rar does represent a driver for sound card creative series audigy, download it using direct link is always available at our website Install-Driver.com



					install-driver.com
				




and with these settings that I explained in the post with many pics above the sound is pretty good, I mean all the speakers sound OK including the woofer. So my question remains: is this how it's supposed to sound? Or it should have sounded OK (all the speakers) *before* I modified those settings in Enable CMSS3D Surround?


----------



## JonathanX (Nov 20, 2021)

utilizedamplitude said:


> If you have a 5.1 source you should hear sound out of all speakers.



I do, but only after modifying those settings like I described before.

YouTube sounds OK, but before it didn't, just like Winamp or MP3 playing in general.

So, what should I do? Leave my driver's settings like this? Is it normal?

PS: the link you gave me is for the PDF manuals, not for the driver. I stumbled upon it too when searching for the drivers. You didn't check careful enough.

The actual driver is here:






						Creative Worldwide Support >
					

Welcome to Creative Worldwide Support. Get technical help for your Creative products through Knowledgebase Solutions, firmware updates, driver downloads and more.



					support.creative.com
				




But that doesn't matter, what matters is knowing if what I did with the settings is right, or if it was just some happy coincidence that made all my speakers work.


----------



## Nike_486DX (Nov 20, 2021)

JonathanX said:


> OK, here is what I've done: I reinstalled my Windows XP and I installed again the drivers of the card, then I played a bit with the settings, and I went to EAX Settings, where I noticed that if I check "Enable CMSS 3D Surround" and I choose "Stereo Surround" then all the speakers sound OK:
> 
> View attachment 225847
> 
> ...


Probably its simply because CMSS is made for dual speakers or headphones. Not for a 5.1.  Same for "bass boost" thing, afaik its designed for headphones.


----------



## JonathanX (Nov 20, 2021)

*OK people, I got great news!*

This is what I did: I kept searching through the comments of some guys from my country who bought this soundcard, and most of them said that the official drivers from Creative are crap, and that this card model needs the modded drivers from Daniel K, particularly the Support Pack 2.7. They said that after testing several drivers, they are convinced that these are the best drivers for this soundcard. So I searched for them and *I found them here:*



			http://www.opendrivers.com/download/driver-111688.html
		


OK, I downloaded these drivers, I uninstalled the previous ones (the official Creative ones) I restarted my PC and I installed these modded drivers... and SURPRISE!!!

These drivers are TOTALLY AWESOME!!!

They really make THE BEST out of this card!!!

But pay attention, you still need to play with the settings, I attach some more screenshots for people to see and understand.

What you need to do is open the Creative Console Launcher, so that you see this:





Then you go to Speakers and Headphone and select your desired configuration, like here:





You can also test the channels there, to hear how each speaker sounds.

Then, while you're still there, you can also control the Bass of the Woofer, like here:





As you can see, now I don't have anything disabled when it comes to Bass, like I did with the previous drivers.

Then you can go to EAX Effects if you wanna have some special effects for your sound:





Then *YOU MUST* go to X-Fi CMSS 3D-and *YOU MUST* check/select "Enable X-Fi CMSS-3D Surround" and *YOU MUST* choose "Stereo Surround" if you want all the speakers to sound properly, *INCLUDING THE SUBWOOFER!* Like here:





Then you go to X-Fi Crystalizer and you enable it, and set it to maximum. I set it to maximum because after repeated tests I concluded that this is how it sounds best for me:





As for the Equalizer, it's your own choice whether you use it or not, it's like the one Winamp has:





Same for the Mixer, it resembles the Volume Control from Windows:





Next, you go to Performance and you should probably set it to 96 kHz for Master Sampling Rate and to 24 Bits for Bit Depth:





And as for the Digital I/O (Digital Output Sampling Rate) I left it to 96 kHz too:





By the way, here is how it looks in Control Panel, it is now detected as *Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio:*







Same in Device manager:







*OK, that's pretty much it. Now, even if you have a nice 5.1 system like I do, IT MUST WORK!*

And I tell you, I just tested for about 3 or 4 hours lots and lots of my music, MP3 files, video files (MP4 files) and games, and now everything sounds EXCEPTIONAL! The subwoofer's bass and vibrations are now very dense, much more powerful than before, I hear all sorts of vibrating sounds I never heard before, like all the sounds the woofer makes kinda got variegated, so to speak. And also the rest of the speakers sound way louder and clearer than before, especially after enabling the X-Fi Crystalizer the sounds really are more crystaline, the treble (or however it's called) is cleaner and sharper, everything truly got improved!

Bottom line: I managed to fix the problem myself and anyone can consider this post as a small tutorial on how to install the appropriate drivers for this soundcard.

*So, once again, this is the Creative Audigy SB0570 soundcard, here are some photos of it:*



			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/ypcAAOSwHUtheqMi/s-l1600.jpg
		




			https://p1.akcdn.net/full/12794460.creative-sb-audigy-se-30sb057000000.jpg
		




			https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/51dkA4Qg0gL._AC_.jpg
		




			https://s13emagst.akamaized.net/products/10/9152/images/img26716_20092012174628_0.jpg
		


It's probably exactly like the one in this video:










and here is *the link for these great drivers* which MUST WORK, at least under Windows XP SP2 32-bit:

*


			http://www.opendrivers.com/download/driver-111688.html
		

*
Scroll until almost the bottom, and the download link is there, at "Download Now -> P17X_SupportPack_2_7.zip local download <<-- Backup Server"

PS: if anyone still has problems with this card, or the download link for these drivers doesn't work, please message me here, I should get a mail about it and I will come here and try my best to help you. If I don't answer, just Google *"creative audigy support pack 2.7"* and with a bit of luck you will find these great drivers!





_In my opinion, the thread can now be closed.

Thanks everyone!_


----------

